# Hog 3 via Artnet??



## momo70 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi amigos, someone use the hog 3 via artnet? or martin Ether2DMX8.?


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to CB! Good to have you here. You are going to want to repost your question in the Lighting Forum, as not all active members regularly visit the New Member Board. When posting, be as specific as possible with your question, so we can do our best to help you out. Hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------

